# Vincennes, IN ID:D-532 Majestic F 2yo WGSD No Time



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Got an email about this girl. The shelter is beyond full and those that have been there a while will have to go. Can someone help her? She sounds like a great dog. I don't know where the WGSD rescues are located or who is affiliated with them that I could contact. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11977545 

Pet ID-532

















My name is Majestic. Someone dumped me in the county to starve to death. This nice man found me and took me to the shelter. I am a 2 yr old white GSD. I have a great disposition. I love people of all ages and am also good with other dogs. I am very eager to please and very smart. I love to go for walks and I love to get petted. Will you please let me be part of your family? 9/08 

Vincennes Pet Port
1128 River Road
Vincennes IN 47591
Phone: 812-882-8826
Email: [email protected]

Urgent Dogs!
The dogs on our site have an arrival date. We are a "kill" shelter that euthanizes when we run out of space for the animals. We have had 45 dogs/pups come in a 5-day period. This does not leave room for others. Time is of the essence. Please email or call the shelter immediately if you are interested in a particular animal. 

Additional info from email: 

NEED RESCUE HELP! HI ALL! PLEASE SEE BELOW, DOGS ARE DOUBLED AND TRIPLED UP IN SPACES AND THERE IS NO ROOM, PLEASE PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN! 
IF YOU ARE BREED SPECIFIC, PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] THERE ARE EVEN MORE DOGS AT THE SHELTER THAN LISTED BELOW AND WE MAY HAVE SOME YOU CAN HELP! 
Please email [email protected] & [email protected] if you can help. 

WE TRANSPORT!! THANK YOU!
can you help even one? 
SHELTER IS ONLY TWO HOURS FROM INDIANAPOLIS IN SOUTHERN INDIANA 
WE TRANSPORT! 
thank you!


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks beautiful against that blue background- really shows how awesome she is!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WBorrelliLooks beautiful against that blue background- really shows how awesome she is!


Sounds like she has an awesome temperament to match her looks too.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this young girl up.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

up you go


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

She is a doll.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

up you go


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Back to the top


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Up ya go sweetheart


----------

